# Which 2007 movies are you looking forward to?



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm waiting for 
SpiderMan 3 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles(lol) 
Transformers

What about you? What 2007 movies are you looking forward to?


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 13, 2007)

300**


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 13, 2007)

potc3 **


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 13, 2007)

Spiderman 3, DEFINITELY. I spaz out just thinking about it. xD

Other thatn that, I'm looking forward to _300_ and _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_. And now that you mentioned a Ninja Turtles movie, I really want to see _that_ too.


----------



## King (Jan 13, 2007)

Spider-Man 3, but shouldn't this be in the movie section?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 13, 2007)

Spidey 3  but I'm quite ignorant about whatever else might be coming up.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah Meth, I think this would've been better in the Theater section. I'm sure a mod'll move it soon enough. ;D


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

Cloud Nine said:


> Spiderman 3, DEFINITELY. I spaz out just thinking about it. xD
> 
> Other thatn that, I'm looking forward to _300_ and _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_. And now that you mentioned a Ninja Turtles movie, I really want to see _that_ too.



*gasp* You didn't know about the TMNT movie? Well, here's the trailer : watch this


----------



## Bender (Jan 13, 2007)

Spider Man 3 everything else is gonna seem a bit too boring for me.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 13, 2007)

_Spider-Man 3_ and _300_and possibly _F4: Rise of the Surfer _or whatever it's called.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2007)

Any 3rd movie, plus Harry Potter 5, Saw 4, Omen 2, Hostel 2, Fantastic 4-2:Rise of the Silver Surfer, Iron Man, Ghost Rider and others.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

Spiderman 3, POTC 3,
and Harry Potter: the Order of the Pheonix 

^ ha, they're all sequels.

EDIT; now that I think about it... TEENAGED MUTANT NINJA TURTLES!! 

hey, LILY!


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance but, a theather section? I've never heard of it, but if my thread belongs there, the mods will take care of everything. 

OMG! I forgot about Saw 4 :amazed


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2007)

Spider-man 3 and Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

lack of soundwave forces me to not really care about the transformers movie

*moves to Konoha Theater


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

Methwolf said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but, a theather section? I've never heard of it, but if my thread belongs there, the mods will take care of everything.
> 
> OMG! I forgot about Saw 4 :amazed



^ I can't stand gory or horror movies. I'm a wuss with photographic memory.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 13, 2007)

SpiderMan 3 and of course Transformers.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 13, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> hey, LILY!



Hiya, Jan!  
Sorry for being totally clueless, but what does POTC stand for? Dx



Methwolf said:


> *gasp* You didn't know about the TMNT movie? Well, here's the trailer : watch this



OMGOMGOMG :amazed Now I have to see that movie! Thank you!
(and the theater section is near the bottom of the forums, so ya know)

EDIT: Nevermind, it was moved there ^^


----------



## Onislayer123 (Jan 13, 2007)

.Epic Movie
.300
.Oceans Thirteen
.Spiderman 3
.Hostel part 2
.Fantastic Four silver surfer
.Order of the Phoenix
.Simpsons Movie
.Resident Evil Extinction
.Saw 4
.AvP Survival of the Fittest
.Stardust

And some others


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Jan 13, 2007)

Harry Potter: OotP


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

Cloud Nine said:


> Hiya, Jan!
> Excuse my ignorance, but what does POTC stand for? Dx
> 
> 
> ...



 It's Pirates of The Caribbean, dearie. The 3rd (and final) movie is supposed to come out in May. 

EDIT; nice new set have there, btw. 
XDD I think I saw someone with your other Rukia avy.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 13, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> It's Pirates of The Caribbean, dearie. The 3rd (and final) movie is supposed to come out in May.
> 
> EDIT; nice new set have there, btw.
> XDD I think I saw someone with your other Rukia avy.



Oh, okay.  Which reminds me - I REALLY need to see the first two movies. 0:

Thanks, I really like the set, too.  And do you mean the Rukia avy I had before this? Cause that was stargaze, and he only put it on for a little while as a joke.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

^ Yeah. It was in a thread where you and that other user both posted. I was like WHOA! 

 Yes, you should watch the first two movies!! But the second one, I watch it with subs at home (the DVD) cuz it's hard to catch some of the dialogue...


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 13, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> ^ Yeah. It was in a thread where you and that other user both posted. I was like WHOA!
> 
> Yes, you should watch the first two movies!! But the second one, I watch it with subs at home (the DVD) cuz it's hard to catch some of the dialogue...



Lol, that was my reaction when I saw it, too. 

My friends always have a seizure when I tell them I've never seen POTC before. And that's okay if I have to watch it w/subs too, since I often do that when I watch movies or TV.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

Yay! My Thread got moved!  

Ohh and I forgot about : 
Resident Evil 3 
The Omen 2
Simpsons Movie
And no, not Harry Potter


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 13, 2007)

spiderman 3
transformers
fantastic four


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

lol, you people and Harry Potter


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 13, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> potc3 **


ah, and harry potter.


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 13, 2007)

300....spartans OWN!!!!!!


----------



## Seany (Jan 13, 2007)

Spiderman 3
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer
TMNT
Pirates of the Carribean 3
Transformers


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 13, 2007)

Spider-Man 3
Harry Potter
Pirates/Caribbean
300
Silver Surfer
Ghost Rider
Transformers
Die Hard 4
Oceans 13


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 13, 2007)

Ohh and I forgot about POTC 3 and Ghost Rider!


----------



## Jotun (Jan 13, 2007)

Almost every movie in 07 is worth checking out. There's like 4-6 good zombie movies coming out, comic movies galore funny movies.

Get ready to spend some cash at your local theatre because theres alot of movies you should not miss.

Spiderman 3 and 28 Weeks Later are on my Most Wanted list atm.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 13, 2007)

I was really looking forward to _Freedom Writers_, but it's not playing in my city.

*Sigh* Oh well...

- Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix
- Spiderman 3
- Pirates of the Carribean 3
- Shrek 3 
- Ghost Rider

That's all I can think of at the moment... 

By the way, what is this _300_ everyone is talking about? I watched the trailer on YouTube but I don't get it.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 13, 2007)

Lady-Azura said:


> By the way, what is this 300 everyone is talking about? I watched the trailer on YouTube but I don't get it.



It's mostly going to appeal to us comic geeks or Greek history nuts (and those of us who happen to be both, well...) really, though I'm sure most people would get a kick out of the story. It's based on (in fact it's almost a panel by panel adaptation of) a Frank Miller graphic novel that tells of the 300 Spartan warriors who died defending the pass of Thermopylae during the second Persian war. Miller is the same guy who did _Sin City_, so if you liked that movie then chances are you'll like 300. The story is nothing amazing, but it's got some wonderful visuals.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 14, 2007)

^ Ah, I see.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm also revved up to see *300*. That movie is gonna be so badass.


----------



## Spike (Jan 14, 2007)

TMNT and of course Transformers.


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Jan 14, 2007)

Blades of Glory, looks so funny, trailer is on Myspace.


----------



## Ash (Jan 14, 2007)

Resident Evil: Extinction is at the top of my list.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Almost every movie in 07 is worth checking out. There's like 4-6 good zombie movies coming out, comic movies galore funny movies.
> 
> Get ready to spend some cash at your local theatre because theres alot of movies you should not miss.
> 
> Spiderman 3 and *28 Weeks Later* are on my Most Wanted list atm.




That comes out this year !?  I'll definitely be checking out that film. 

As for me, Spiderman 3 tops my list of movies to check out.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 14, 2007)

_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_

_Ocean's Thirteen_


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

^ Oh definitely. Ocean's Thirteen. <3

[x] The Invisible 
[x] Harry Potter 5
[x] Narnia -?-


----------



## Kush P (Jan 14, 2007)

waiting for comic book movies ...Spiderman 3, Ghost Rider, 300, and Transformers


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jan 14, 2007)

Spiderman 3
300
And if it's true that Hellboy 2 is coming out this year, then that too.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 14, 2007)

- Last king of Scotland
- 300 (thanks everyone without this thread i wouldn't have known about this movie yet)
- Spiderman 3
- Pirates 3
- Shrek the third
- Live free or die hard
- Simpsons
- Daywatch
- if it comes out in 2007: Sin city 2

Simpsons is the one i'm most looking forward to, i just hope they stop the series by then to end with the little dignity the show has left after great years of top tv.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 14, 2007)

OMG tmnt...sounds so comical. 

i want to see EPIC MOVIE too, just for Samuel Ell and his uber snakes on a plane stint.


----------



## sel (Jan 14, 2007)

Harry Potter and That diamons film with LeoDiCaprio


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 14, 2007)

Spider-Man 3. 

Gonna be too awesome.


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Jan 14, 2007)

Im most definately looking forward to Spiderman 3.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 14, 2007)

Sakura said:


> ^ Oh definitely. Ocean's Thirteen. <3
> 
> [x] The Invisible
> [x] Harry Potter 5
> [x] Narnia -?-



I don't think the second Narnia movie is coming out this year....


----------



## Ponko (Jan 14, 2007)

Spider-man 3, Harry Potter 5, and maybe 300


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 14, 2007)

Harry Potter & the Order of the Phoenix
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer
Spiderman 3
The Simpsons

And I want to see the Wolverine and Magneto spinoff films whenever they're coming out...


----------



## jakuzo (Jan 15, 2007)

The new Pirates of the Caribbean movie, Spiderman 3, 300, the new Harry Potter movie as well.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 15, 2007)

Also I'm looking forward to Blood Diamond, even though it's released in a week.


Or I think so at least...?


----------



## Delaney (Jan 15, 2007)

Transformers!
Apparently Rush Hour 3 is out this year, and POTC probably. There will probably be some films out over the summmer which I don't know about.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 15, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean 3 and Spiderman 3 for me. :3


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 15, 2007)

Spiderman 3 (liked first, never saw 2nd)
TMNT
Transformers
Simpsons
Shrek 3
Harry Potter 5


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 15, 2007)

Harry Potter 5
Transformers
Spiderman 3
Ghost Rider


----------



## Aroku (Jan 16, 2007)

i'd see.. Spiderman 3, pirates of the carribean 3, maybe harry potter, Ghost rider, 300, Simpsons movie, Halo if it comes out.. and Transformers

by the way..
i heard it was pirates of the carribean: Uncharted waters..

so if i'm wrong tell me


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 16, 2007)

^^you're wrong


----------



## Lucid (Jan 17, 2007)

I love how everyones list is pure sequels pretty much.  

My top 2007 movies
Chilren of Men (already saw but still putting it )
Zodiac (David Fincher makes awsome movies )
300 (cause Frank Miller owns)
Grindhouse (Robert Rodriguez + Quentin Tarintino = ownage)


----------



## Angelus (Jan 17, 2007)

the only movie I'm really looking forward to is 300, the trailer I've seen is absolutely amazing.

other than that:

Spiderman 3 - Since chances are good that Venom will actually be the main villain of the next movie, I'm not too fired up

Transformers - I expect a good laugh, nothing more

the Ninja Turtles movie - same as above

Resident Evil 3 - I have watched 1 and 2, so I might as well watch this one


----------



## Suzie (Jan 17, 2007)

-SpiderMan 3
-Harry Potter 5
-Pirates of the Caribbean 3
-Epic Movie


----------



## Mojim (Jan 17, 2007)

SPIDERMAN 3!!! 

and POTC 3


----------



## R3DL1NE (Jan 17, 2007)

Spider-man
Transformers
Pirates
Fantastic 4
Harry Potter

Epic movie looks funny too


----------



## Love (Jan 17, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean 3
Fantastic Four 2
Spiderman 3
Shrek 3 ---> 'Cause Puss Owns

I Read They're Going To Make A Fourth POTC Movie 
But I Could Be Wrong


----------



## batz (Jan 18, 2007)

I usually go for the summer big guns.
That would be Spider Man 3, Transformers and Fantastic Four


----------



## Teebor (Jan 18, 2007)

Spiderman3
Transformers
The Simpsons
The fourth Naruto movie (how come nobody said dat??)


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 18, 2007)

_Spider-Man 3
Transformers_ (I have faith that'll it'll be good)
_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
300_
Mayyyyyyyyybe _Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Smokin' Aces
Black Snake Moan
Blades of Glory
28 Weeks Later
Evan Almighty
The Bourne Ultimatum
Halloween
Resident Evil: Extinction
Beowulf_ (Maybe after I see a trailer)
_Futurama: Bender's Big Score_ (Supposedly, it's coming out Christmas 2007)

There are a lot of other unscheduled movies, like _Sin City 2_ and _Mortal Kombat: Devastation_ that really catch my interest.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh! I also want to see _Bridge to Terabithia_. I somewhat enjoyed the book but the movie we had to watch afterwards... kind of sucked. However, the re-make looks much more interesting.


----------

